# Lookin for HELP..Pioneer AVIC-N1 nav cd ( need an east coast cd)



## R32GTIGUY (Feb 5, 2004)

ok well i have an avic-n1 which has been installed for ever..i recently lost my east coast nav cd and need 1. I have the west coast 1 brand new in the plastic so i was wondering if anyone on the west coast would like to trade me? i do believe it works in the n2 and n3..hit me up it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## R32GTIGUY (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Lookin for HELP..Pioneer AVIC-N1 nav cd (R32GTIGUY)*

bump


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

exactly why i upgraded to the avic z1......swapping cd's is BS and they get scratched


----------



## macmotanolam (Jul 25, 2008)

*AVIC N1 navi cd - Pioneer CNDV-110MT Navigation Systems Upgrade Map*

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for one of these discs and I found the place *www.cndv-110mt.com* also support AVIC N2 N3 N4 N5 D1 D2 D3


Hope it helps


----------

